# Fence is for suckers



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

What riving knife people keep talking about ?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, they are wearing dust masks.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

There has to be a better way…


----------



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

I do like the zero clearance insert (I mean table…)! I wish I could work that fast but overall this was pretty scary.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe this is the same door being installed.
They hammer the screws in the hinges.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7rU9isD3aI#t=05m58s


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Last week I was on the phone with tech support I think I heard that saw and jointer running in the back ground.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> I believe this is the same door being installed.
> They hammer the screws in the hinges.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7rU9isD3aI#t=05m58s
> 
> - ColonelTravis


With a small hammer and no apparent pilot holes… The real question is why you would make doors out of a wood that's soft enough to do that to.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Free people with no government interference….....what a concept!


----------



## Reverend_Chris (Oct 18, 2017)

Am I the only one that lost my breath when I watched this video. I spent 14 years a a shop teacher (12 years in Jr. High Shop) and everything I ever told the kids not to do was in that video….....

Cheap labor has a cost.


----------



## bobburk (Jan 7, 2012)

No shoes at all so and no use of push sticks; I am surprised he's wearing a dust mask and safety glasses.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

and i thought those were finger prints on my door who knew they were toe prints


----------



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

The second video is hilarious! I lived in Asia for 8 years and saw this sort of thing all the time. Not a lot of OSHA regulations.

On a side note, I remember my dad hammering in screws all the time. He said the threads were there to remove the screws.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Well, they are wearing dust masks.
> 
> - woodsmithshop


It is not gas mask. It is a bandanna to protect the identity of the worker from past and future customers.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

It could be that those not so smart workers are actually smarter than us here. These could be hammer drive screws available in China:
https://m.alibaba.com/product/60405335096/China-hammer-drive-screw-nail-screw.html?subject=China--hammer--drive--screw--nail--screw&detailId=60405335096&redirect=1



> The second video is hilarious! ..,.
> 
> On a side note, I remember my dad hammering in screws all the time. He said the threads were there to remove the screws.
> 
> - GraceAndDrew


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Free people with no government interference….....what a concept!
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


That was legislated away a while ago, sometime between the Boston tea party and now.


----------

